# Hedgie Farts??



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

do they? because PJ just did...wow lol he was in his little sack on my chest then i heard a "farting sound" and i checked..he made a tiny mess..but he did fart... :shock:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

yes, some more than others. My Col. Mustard used to fart A LOT, in her case I found out the flaxseed oil I was adding to her food just doesn't go well with her, so the farts pretty much stopped completely once I stopped the flax oil...


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't have anything to say but GROSS :mrgreen: .

I'm glad Shocktop's a little lady.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Hedgies do fart! Though I think it depends on their diet...Roxie only seems to fart when she's had a bit of yogurt (flavorless o' course) and it smells like a biological weapon.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

how ironic - I was just wondering about this yesterday after I was pretty sure that Pliny had let one rip! Glad to know I am not the only one who has experienced the 'hedgie-toot'!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Henry has done them in my face before! I was holding him up to clip his nails (i've found this the best way) and off he went! Very lovely of him. :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Ralph has "tooted" a couple of times - not nearly as bad as when the cat does it.....


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Tarynsgate said:


> Hedgies do fart! Though I think it depends on their diet...Roxie only seems to fart when she's had a bit of yogurt (flavorless o' course) and it smells like a biological weapon.


The smell is horrifying! :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Tasha said:


> Henry has done them in my face before! I was holding him up to clip his nails (i've found this the best way) and off he went! Very lovely of him. :lol:


 :lol: That's payback. I think he is telling you something. :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Phinneus has farted once or twice and both times I just giggled and made fart jokes at him for a while. He was unimpressed.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

PJsMom said:


> he made a tiny mess..but he did fart... :shock:


BAHAHAHAHAHA........I can't stop laughing at this!

I've never actually heard Herc do that, but I've smelled it, and hubby swore it wasn't him, so I think they do. :lol:


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Tarynsgate said:


> Hedgies do fart! Though I think it depends on their diet...Roxie only seems to fart when she's had a bit of yogurt (flavorless o' course) and it smells like a biological weapon.


Hedgie are lactos intollerant, so that might be an issue for your hedgie farting after the yogurt.


----------

